# Famous People You have met



## Richard King (Apr 14, 2007)

Here I go again with non theological chit chat 
but Travis Speegle's experience with the Cone man and Max W. and Bruce Springsteen made me wonder who has crossed paths with those we consider famous. 
(by the way Travis today is Max Weinberg's birthday and also my pastor is the world's biggest Springsteen fan and if I told him you went to Home Depot with the Boss he would have a downright sinful case of jealousy) 

Travis you are in Waco around Baylor I wondered if you ever ran into Angela Kinsey from The Office. I just read that after attending Baylor University, she got an internship with Late Night with Conan O'Brien much like The Office co-star John Krasinski and of course Travis Speegle.

Anyway anybody got any good brushes with the rich and famous?
Just curious.

I used to use run into a bunch of them in airport situations. Buzz Aldrin the astronaut. Bum Phillips the old coach of Houston Oilers. Willard Scott and I had a good chat. George W. Bush when he was an owner of the Texas Rangers spoke with me. Jay Leno was very down to earth. Got stranded in DFW once with Stevie Ray Vaughn and his whole band once during an ice storm. And Tim Blake Nelson the little convict from O Brother Where Art Thou lost his luggage here at the Lubbock Airport at the same time my wife did and he was fairly nice considering the frustrated situation. We chatted for quite a while. All I could remember was his name in the movie was Delmar and that he done got saved and washed his sins away. Oh and Oprah and I shared a moment once at the harpo studios.


----------



## Coram Deo (Apr 14, 2007)

Not Rich, but Famous Albert Martin of Trinity Reformed Baptist Church of Montville... It was such an honor to meet him and talk to him but of course very intimidating I could barely speak...  

I forget her name, but once I meet some big shot from the united nations who was just under kofi annan.. I did not know till after I meet her through a friend. but since it is the united nations who really cares... lol

Michael




Richard King said:


> Here I go again with non theological chit chat
> but Travis Speegle's experience with the Cone man and Max W. and Bruce Springsteen made me wonder who has crossed paths with those we consider famous.
> (by the way Travis today is Max Weinberg's birthday and also my pastor is the world's biggest Springsteen fan and if I told him you went to Home Depot with the Boss he would have a downright sinful case of jealousy)
> 
> ...


----------



## bookslover (Apr 14, 2007)

I once stood next to the late jazz trumpeter and bandleader Don Ellis in a men's room once. His big band played at my high school graduation in 1970. Kinda hard to chit chat and shake hands in that situation, though.

I saw the late actress Myrna Loy once. She was filming a scene for a TV show on a downtown street in the late 1970s. She was short!

When I was in college, I once interviewed the radio personality Gary Owens (remember him from "Laugh-In"?). He was very gracious with a young and geeky college kid.


----------



## brymaes (Apr 14, 2007)

> I once stood next to the late jazz trumpeter and bandleader Don Ellis in a men's room once.



Had a similar situation with Jon Voight when a movie was being filmed where I worked at the time.


----------



## turmeric (Apr 14, 2007)

The "God Is Dead" theologian William Hamilton taught at the university where I went and I took several classes from him. They were sort of philosophy classes, though not officially called philosophy. I wonder if he's still alive.


----------



## Tom Roach (Apr 14, 2007)

Dizzy Gillespie
Mary Lou Williams
LeRoy Neiman
Frank Perdue
Damon Wayans
Gwen Stefani

various popular bands:
The Smashing Pumpkins, Fountains of Wayne, The Black Crowes, The Strokes, Dashboard Confessional, etc.

I'm sure there are more I just haven't thought much about it since I realized that in a thousand years it won't matter if someone was famous or not, but rather if they truly made me a better person


----------



## matthew11v25 (Apr 14, 2007)

When I worked at Round Table Pizza I would take orders for Joe Montana every once in a while. It was always cool to say..."whats up Joe?"


----------



## notgollum (Apr 14, 2007)

I also met Al Martin during my RB days.
Also....

Rudolph Gulliani
Danny Glover
Madeline Albright
Janet Reno
Pete King
and in 1974 at the Bottom Line Club in NYC....John Lennon!


----------



## etexas (Apr 14, 2007)

Miles Davis in Atlanta. I guess around 86 or 87.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Apr 14, 2007)

Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II (a word in passing, I bowed)

I have had a meal with:

Dr Henry Morris Jr (now promoted to glory!)
Professor Robert Reymond

I have met
Dr James White
Phil Johnson (www.spurgeon.org)

I dunno if these guys count as famous.  

Quite a few professional soccer players here in the UK, not worth mentioning because none of you will know what I'm talking about!


----------



## Ivan (Apr 14, 2007)

See if I can get my memory working.....

Adrian Rogers
Hans Kung
Jurgen Moltmann
Tom Nettles
Jack Buck
Billy Williams
Ernie Banks
Arnold Schwarenegger
Dave Draper

.....I'm sure there are a few others. Just can't jogged my noggin this morning. Hmmm....the younger Senator from Wisconsin....can't bring up the name for some reason.


----------



## JohnV (Apr 14, 2007)

I shook hands with Johnny Bower. I chatted with Jim McKenny. But my favourite is that I taught Fred Eaglesmith his first chord on the guitar. Now he's got a grammy.


----------



## larryjf (Apr 14, 2007)

Dr. Sam Logan


----------



## Ivan (Apr 14, 2007)

Ivan said:


> See if I can get my memory working.....
> 
> Adrian Rogers
> Hans Kung
> ...



Russ Feingold! That's the Senator. Little short guy. His sister is a rabbi in Kenosha, WI. 

I think I'm going to get to meet Don Whitney next month. He will be preaching at Temple Baptist Church in Kenosha, but I'm not sure what day he will be there.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Apr 14, 2007)

Adam Sandler and Jack Nicholson were filming scenes for _Anger Management_ right down the street from where My family lived in NJ. While I was at work, my wife took our then two kids to some place where the actors were going to intermingle with the fans/locals. Sandler requested all those with kids to come to the front. In the end he held my son and talked with my wife. He is pretty down to earth. Nicholson was off somewhere eating corn on the cob, but later drove by and waved. My wife also talked with Allen Covert. He is Sandler's friend who is in all (or most) of Adam Sandler's movies.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 14, 2007)

I shook hands with Roy Moore


----------



## Tom Roach (Apr 14, 2007)

Nice! Adam Sandler. Where in NJ were they filming "Anger Management" that day?
-Tom


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 14, 2007)

When living in Dominica as a child, my family had a few brief moments alone on a dock with Prince Charles.

In 1974, I watched Tony Waldrop set a world record for an indoor mile.

In 1976, the Olympic basketball trials were held at Carmichael Auditorium in Chapel Hill, NC, where I lived. I attended the practices and got Mitch Kupchak's autograph, among others. 

Although I was raised as a Roman Catholic, I once attended a Baptist church in North Carolina and sat in front of Dean Smith. I later got the Dean's autograph from my RPCNA pastor who was his high school basketball teammate in Kansas. 

Phil Ford and John Keuster visited my elementary school. 

In 1987, a friend took me and Warren Martin (former 7' basketball player) to an exhibition game at the Dean Dome in Chapel Hill, NC. Warren kindly took me for a private visit to the UNC locker room after the game where I got autographs and had conversations with Jeff Lebo, J.R. Reid and others. 

I later attended a game of pick-up basketball with Kenny Smith. 

At a Burger King where I worked, I once served Eric Montross.

One of my religion professors at the University of North Carolina-Chapel Hill was Bart Ehrman.

I briefly encountered David Brinkley on the UNC campus.

I had lunch with Billy Graham at Gordon-Conwell Seminary once. 

I have met Aaron Kayayan, Frank Smith, Jr., Tom Reid, Jr., and Joel Beeke.

On a sidewalk in Washington, DC, I briefly met Barbara Olson, who later died at the Pentagon on September 11, 2001. 

I attended a National Press Club luncheon with Erin Brokovich.

My wife and I saw Sean Astin at the National Mall in Washington, DC, who was there apparently as a visitor / tourist. 

I stood on a subway platform with David Kendall.

I stood next to Sam Donaldson last year outside my office while he was hailing a taxi.

I had a very nice 10-minute conversation with in my office with Stephen Lang.

One attorney that I worked for served as legal counsel to the Senate committee investigating Watergate and later ran unsuccessfully for a seat in Congress, but is a well-known expert in property rights litigation. 

One attorney for whom I presently work is known for his work in employment law, and was portrayed in a movie by Woody Harrelson, a few years ago.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Apr 14, 2007)

Tom Roach said:


> Nice! Adam Sandler. Where in NJ were they filming "Anger Management" that day?
> -Tom



Cranbury, NJ (about six miles from Princeton)

My wife got this shot of Nicholson and Sandler driving by:


----------



## Ivan (Apr 14, 2007)

I had lunch with the world famous Bob Vigneault!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 14, 2007)

Andrew Myers.... 

Seriously...

Ken Ham held a SMALL conference in St Peters, MO (was there, but didn't get to talk personally)

And we met who I at first mistook for a salesclerk in a homeschool bookstore, found out he wasn't, left hubby to chat with the gent while I went looking for a REAL clerk (one track mind here), only be be called back a bit later for hubby to introduce me to the mistaken "clerk" as RC Sproul, Jr. Hubby left with a stack full of Edwards and a free autographed copy of Bound For Glory.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Apr 14, 2007)

In college I was at a local Mall with my then girl friend, now wife. We walked into an American Outfitters store and in walked Mike Mussina (then ace pitcher for my favorite team Baltimore Orioles, now a despised Yankee). 

I am 6'3" and I had to look up to the guy (although his stats say he is only 6'2" ?). Like a dork, I approached him and said, "aren't you Mike Mussina?" He barely looked at me and said, "Yeah." Then I, still playing the part of dork, responded, "I heard you lived somewhere around here." He then said, "Yeah somewhere" and continued looking through the clothes.


----------



## Richard King (Apr 14, 2007)

JohnV said:


> But my favourite is that I taught Fred Eaglesmith his first chord on the guitar. Now he's got a grammy.




That is cool. Fred Eaglesmith has a song called 
'Time to Get a Gun'
that I love.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Apr 14, 2007)

One of my sons and I got to meet Reggie White, the "Minister of Defense", about 12 years ago at a local pro-life event.


----------



## Richard King (Apr 14, 2007)

Ivan said:


> I had lunch with the world famous Bob Vigneault!



NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That guy is hilarious. 
I am glad to know he dines with the commoners.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Apr 14, 2007)

Well, I used to live in the land of the rich and famous in So. Cal. 

Jonathan Winters--ver accomodating, a real hoot!
Joseph Campinella
Tige Andrews (Mod Squad)
Ricardo Montalban (consummate gentleman)
Annette Funicello (M-I-C-K-E-Y)
Chad Everett 
DeForest Kelly
Pat Wayne
Numerous sports figures from the LA Dodgers, Rams, Lakes, etc. 

Most were very nice, and accomodating to their fans. There was one however, who was having a bad day, Charles Bronson. Guess I caught him at a difficult moment.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 14, 2007)

Richard King said:


> NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> That guy is hilarious.
> I am glad to know he dines with the commoners.



Yeah, nice guy, but he went to the restroom and never came out. I had to pay the bill.......

Kidding...of course!


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 14, 2007)

Sadaam Hussein, back in 84--he gave an award at a farm I was managing in Iraq.

I stepped on Walter Mondale's foot when he visited Montana while running for president.
Ross Perot used my office restroom when he visited Montana while running for President.
I had a burger with Al Gore.
Ted Turner asked me for directions to some land he bought far off the beaten path.
Jane Fonda, as she was getting kicked out of a steak house by the Vietnam vet owner. (We were walking in and she was leaving in an outrage).
Chet Huntley, when he was trying to get my Dad to invest in a ski project now known as "Big Sky" (a major destination ski resort in Montana).
Jimmy Buffet on the streets of Bozeman.
Peter Fonda, who lived in the area.

Lots of political wheeler dealers, because my family was heavy into politics. 

Other than Sadaam, the recurring theme is Montana. The rich and famous always seem to go there and it is easy to bump into them.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Apr 14, 2007)

ok, Vic just "one-d up-d" us all


----------



## ReformedDave (Apr 14, 2007)

In no particular order; Count Basie, Steve Allen, Dizzy Gillespie, Woody Herman, Mel Torme', Heather Locklear, John Snyder (Dukes of Hazard fame), Linda Gray, Wilt Chamberlain, Archie Moore, Jimmy Rowles, Joe Pass, and many other jazz 'greats' known only by the industry followers.


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 14, 2007)

I had no idea you guys considered Fred Eaglesmith (Fred Elgersma) famous or cool.

He's my cousin.

BEAT THAT!


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh, and I got within about 15 feet of Queen Beatrix of the Netherlands when she visited Canada.

And when Gerhard Schroeder was in Beijing at the Kempinski Hotel, my boss and I walked right through his security folks and got to within about 15 feet of him too.

I also saw Ben Johnson in a Harvey's hamburger joint after he lost his gold medal.

So really, beyond a couple of near misses and a cousin I've never met, no one.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Apr 14, 2007)

Phil Rizzuto, former NY Yankee shortstop now in Baseball's Hall of Fame
Dick Clark
Linda Smith, one-term congresswoman (R-WA, 3rd District)

I was at this Rock'n'Roll revival thing that venued at Hofstra U in the early 70's and they had this flea market. I was browsing and lollygagging in an aisle and Clark walked right up to me and introduced himself.


----------



## JohnV (Apr 14, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> I had no idea you guys considered Fred Eaglesmith (Fred Elgersma) famous or cool.
> 
> He's my cousin.
> 
> BEAT THAT!



It's a small world. I knew Fred's whole family, all his brothers and sisters, his Mom and Dad. I watched Fred go from barely able to finger a chord (which may have been about two seconds, at best) to where he is today. His first song on the guitar was about me and my guitar and the one or two chords that I had just showed him. He had us all in stitches. In no time he was doing his own songs in public.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 14, 2007)

I've met Keith David who came in Marked for Death alongside Steven Seagal
http://www.nndb.com/people/418/000059241/keith-david.jpg and the musician Eric Schrody aka Everlast who sang Jump Around.

I've seen in person Alec Baldwin, Gladys Knight, Cynthia Nixon and Al Sharpton.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Apr 14, 2007)

I met lots of celebrities while at Late Night:
Harrison Ford
Tom Hanks
Bruce Willis
Rick Moranis
Edward Norton
Kate Beckinsale
Steve Carell
Jim Gaffigan
Fabio
Anthony Hopkins
Antonio Banderas
Mandy Moore
Bob Sagat
Jon Lovitz
Jack Black
James Lipton
Martha Stewart
Donald Trump
Phil Collins
Jon Voight

My current roommate here in LA works for Elizabeth Taylor so I met her and Kathy Ireland through him as well as that cheerleader in the show "Heroes", Hayden Panettiere.

One of my few Christian friends in town is a gentleman named Mak Takano, he is an actor and celebrity personal trainer, he is Brad Pitt's personal trainer actually.

My editing professor is two time Oscar winner Danford Greene who edited "MASH" and "Blazing Saddles", hard to believe he won an Oscar for "Blazing Saddles" but he did.

Patricia Heaton went to Redeemer up in New York so I saw here sometimes, Robin Williams sat in front of me on Easter Sunday one year.

As for fellow Baylor alumni Angela Kinsey, I have never met her but she and her husband go to an EPC church up here in LA somewhere, I need to find it cuz I'm having foul luck with the church search.

Here is a pic of Conan and I hanging out during rehearsal before showtime, take note of my t-shirt.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Apr 14, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> Sadaam Hussein, back in 84--he gave an award at a farm I was managing in Iraq.
> 
> I stepped on Walter Mondale's foot when he visited Montana while running for president.
> Ross Perot used my office restroom when he visited Montana while running for President.
> ...


The thread was for famous not infamous encounters  .


----------



## George Bailey (Apr 14, 2007)

I was a participant in 2 Karate seminars: one with Fumio Demura (where he used me to show an example of a move on). Demura Sensei was the choreographer and stunt/move double for Pat Morita in the Karate Kid series. The other was Kiyoshi Yamazaki, a Karate and Iaido (sword fighting) master who was in the early part of the movie "Conan the Barbarian" (he swung around and kicked young Conan during his training in the east).

Of course, like many of you, I've passed by R.C. Sproul at the book signing table at one of his conferences.

Oh yeah, I got to talk to Matthew Ward (2nd Chapter of Acts) after one of their concerts.

Brian


----------



## turmeric (Apr 14, 2007)

Would someone please tell me what Jimmy Buffet was doing in _Montana?_ He always sings about the Islands.


----------



## JohnV (Apr 14, 2007)

I talked to a couple members of The Oak Ridge Boys after a concert. I met and talked to Dr. Joel Neederhood. I've met, and now see everyday, my wife (she's famous with me). 

One time my friend and I visited Parliament Hill in Ottawa. We were standing on the other side of drive-up because the Mounties were holding us back. Someone said that Prime Minister Pierre Elliot Trudeau was arriving. So we waited, and sure enough his limo drove up. He got out, and one of our group yelled a hello to him. He turned toward us, smiled, and waved. He ducked back into the limo a second, and then walked over to us, Mounties in tow. He shook hands with everyone there, except me. I stood back. I didn't vote for him, and it was only right that someone who did get a chance first. All I needed to do what stick out my hand, because I was that close. But others were pushing and trying to outreach me, so I let them go first. After all, I voted for the other guy.


----------



## JohnV (Apr 14, 2007)

turmeric said:


> Would someone please tell me what Jimmy Buffet was doing in _Montana?_ He always sings about the Islands.



Jimmy Buffet sings Island music, which doesn't sell to well on the islands. They want Montanan music. But Montanans like island music.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 14, 2007)

turmeric said:


> Would someone please tell me what Jimmy Buffet was doing in _Montana?_ He always sings about the Islands.



Jimmy Buffet, _Come Monday_:



> Come Monday It'll be all right,
> Come Monday I'll be holding you tight.
> I spent four lonely days in a brown L.A. haze
> and I just want you back by my side.
> ...


----------



## turmeric (Apr 14, 2007)

Are you saying he proposed to his honey in your fair state? It could happen!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 14, 2007)

Okay, family history time....

nothing personal...

but my grandpa grew up with (ie., ran around, played with, got into mischief with) the Van Dyke boys...yes, Dick and Jerry Van Dyke (now to test the board censors on that one).


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2007)

I saw 4 term Louisiana Governor and current federal inmate Edwin Edwards twice when I lived in Baton Rouge, once in a Burger King with his son and once when I was working at Dillards and he asked me where the Polo section was. 

I met three term congressman John Cooksey when he was setting up his office here running for his first term in 1996. 

I met Congressman and LA gubernatorial candidate Bobby Jindal at a church a couple of years ago and spoke to him for several minutes. 

I met Ruth Bader Ginsburg while attending law school. 

I don't know if they qualify as "famous" but I met Howard Phillips and Herb Titus when they were running for President and VP respectively as the nominees of the U.S. Taxpayers (now Constitution) Party in 1996. 

I used to go to church with Pete Falcone who pitched in the major leagues for 10 years. 

Among those I encountered but had no personal interaction with, I saw Mary Landrieu at a coffee shop in Baton Rouge once. I saw David Duke outside Tiger Stadium in 1996 at the LSU home opener promoting his 1996 campaign for US Senate. He was greeted with a chorus of boos.

There are others, mainly political figures, that I have probably met or certainly have encountered, but these are the ones I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2007)

Back in 1989-90 I met Steve Perry from Journey while I was staying in California.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Apr 14, 2007)

Greg said:


> Back in 1989-90 I met Steve Perry from Journey while I was staying in California.


That's neat, I like his voice a great deal, a squirrely looking fella' but a sensational voice.


----------



## Poimen (Apr 14, 2007)

Michael Horton.


----------



## turmeric (Apr 14, 2007)

Poimen said:


> Michael Horton.



DUDE!! Wow!


----------



## Poimen (Apr 14, 2007)

turmeric said:


> DUDE!! Wow!



I know, like totally gnarly man! I mean, bodacious! But I am bummed out because like, I didn't get his autograph. (and I was at WSCAL for three years!)


----------



## Founded on the Rock (Apr 14, 2007)

Mike Brey (Notre Dame mens basketball coach)
Bobby Clark (Notre Dame mens soccer coach)
Pat Garrity (played @ Notre Dame and now for the Orlando Magic)
Josh McDowell
Dr. Peter Wallace (he is my pastor back home... I consider him famous )
Dr. Richard Gaffin (didn't met him but he preached @ my church so I'll count it)


----------



## Richard King (Apr 14, 2007)

Poimen said:


> Michael Horton.




oh man I would love to meet Horton or better yet have a talk with him and him do all the talking


----------



## brymaes (Apr 14, 2007)

Famous people in Christian circles that I have met:

John MacArthur
Michael Horton
Sinclair Fergusson
Jerry Bridges
Richard Mayhue
Phil Johnson


----------



## Bandguy (Apr 14, 2007)

Geese Ausbie: He lives in Little Rock, you know.
Steven Curtis Chapman...before he was famous, he did a youth lock-in / retreat at my Church.
Calvin Miller...Seminary Prof...had lunch at Jack in the Box with him. Nice guy.
Sawyer Brown: Was on setup crew for one of their concerts in college.
Dr. W. Francis Mcbeth: If you are a band person like me, you should know him. I see him at least once a year at the state band directors conference. A legend and a wonderful, humble man.
Passed Bill Clinton at my college graduation. He was the keynote speaker. I didn't bow to him or even talk to him though.
Joe Klein: Have seen him at Corky's BBQ in North Little Rock.
My wife worked with a relative of Corliss Williamson who got his autograph on the Sports Illustrated Arkansas National Championhip edition for me.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 14, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> The thread was for famous not infamous encounters  .



Hah, I always have trouble with those distinctions.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 14, 2007)

JohnV said:


> Jimmy Buffet sings Island music, which doesn't sell to well on the islands. They want Montanan music. But Montanans like island music.



That's pretty close, but Jimmy Buffet also used to sing Montana music. Songs like Livingston Saturday Night, Ringling Ringling, and Miss You So Badly ("I guess it all blew up in Missoula") all were about Montana things. His sister is married to Tom McGuane, who lives in Big Timber. He comes up a lot.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 14, 2007)

turmeric said:


> Are you saying he proposed to his honey in your fair state? It could happen!



That was his first marriage, sad to say.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 14, 2007)

I don't _think _I have meet anyone "famous" (I've corresponded with some famous PCA folks but "is that really famous"?). I don't recall if I was at the service JI Packer spoke in my old PCUS/PCA church. I suspect not but I do remember the story about a friend who cornered him in the men's bathroom over his contention that the Anglicans should get back with the Catholics (which says something about Packer and my friend). My nephews took a bike trip down to Austin last month and the older of the two who went decided to go play basket ball one morning on UT campus. He had a pick up game with Adam Sandler. My Uncle met Churchill twice during WWII (and Churchill remembered him). After the war he and his wife were on a cruise ship with Ronald Reagan, but I forget if it was wife number 1 or Nancy. My cousin claims to have met a lot of folks (Jackie Kennedy, and a lot of Hollywood types; he had some extra parts in movies in the 40s; grew up in Burbank). My niece's husband who flew private charter (now private company) jets, has flown a lot of celebrities. Tom Brockow comes to mind but there have been some Hollywood types too. My father, a geologist for Sun Oil, played cards with H. L. Hunt at the Petroleum Club in Dallas I think or at least met him there. HL would always bring a sack lunch. Later when he was a private consultant he had dealings with some of the "poorer" Hunt cousins.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 14, 2007)

notgollum said:


> I also met Al Martin during my RB days.
> Also....
> 
> Rudolph Gulliani
> ...



Janet Reno? I hope you washed your hands afterwards...


----------



## bookslover (Apr 14, 2007)

Ivan said:


> I had lunch with the world famous Bob Vigneault!



Who?


----------



## bookslover (Apr 14, 2007)

ReformedDave said:


> In no particular order; Count Basie, Steve Allen, Dizzy Gillespie, Woody Herman, Mel Torme', Heather Locklear, John Snyder (Dukes of Hazard fame), Linda Gray, Wilt Chamberlain, Archie Moore, Jimmy Rowles, Joe Pass, and many other jazz 'greats' known only by the industry followers.



You met Joe Pass, one of the 20th century's greatest jazz guitarists? I'm jealous!


----------



## rjlynam (Apr 14, 2007)

I have met, shook hands, and chatted with the following:

President George W. Bush
Richard Gephardt
Roger Staubach


----------



## rjlynam (Apr 14, 2007)

Ivan said:


> I had lunch with the world famous Bob Vigneault!




I think this should be everyone's quest!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 14, 2007)

rjlynam said:


> I think this should be everyone's quest!


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I don't _think _I have meet anyone "famous" (I've corresponded with some famous PCA folks but "is that really famous"?). I don't recall if I was at the service JI Packer spoke in my old PCUS/PCA church. I suspect not but I do remember the story about a friend who cornered him in the men's bathroom over his contention that the Anglicans should get back with the Catholics (which says something about Packer and my friend). My nephews took a bike trip down to Austin last month and the older of the two who went decided to go play basket ball one morning on UT campus. He had a pick up game with Adam Sandler. My Uncle met Churchill twice during WWII (and Churchill remembered him). After the war he and his wife were on a cruise ship with Ronald Reagan, but I forget if it was wife number 1 or Nancy. My cousin claims to have met a lot of folks (Jackie Kennedy, and a lot of Hollywood types; he had some extra parts in movies in the 40s; grew up in Burbank). My niece's husband who flew private charter (now private company) jets, has flown a lot of celebrities. Tom Brockow comes to mind but there have been some Hollywood types too. My father, a geologist for Sun Oil, played cards with H. L. Hunt at the Petroleum Club in Dallas I think or at least met him there. HL would always bring a sack lunch. Later when he was a private consultant he had dealings with some of the "poorer" Hunt cousins.



poorer cousins


----------



## etexas (Apr 14, 2007)

I once met a guy who loaned 10,000 bucks to Rick James. No. He was not famous but two points: 1. I met someone foolish enough to have given Rick James a loan! 2. Meeting someone who gave money to "Superfreak" is to my mind, cooler than meeting James himself!


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Apr 14, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> I once met a guy who loaned 10,000 bucks to Rick James. No. He was not famous but two points: 1. I met someone foolish enough to have given Rick James a loan! 2. Meeting someone who gave money to "Superfreak" is to my mind, cooler than meeting James himself!


Don't forget that he wrote "Party All the Time" for Eddie Murphy.


----------



## etexas (Apr 14, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Don't forget that he wrote "Party All the Time" for Eddie Murphy.


 Sorry Travis, my bad! How could I have forgotten that glorious work!


----------



## ReformedDave (Apr 14, 2007)

bookslover said:


> You met Joe Pass, one of the 20th century's greatest jazz guitarists? I'm jealous!



We actually had a mutual friend so I got the opportunity to spend a bit of time with him on several occasions. I'm a real jazz nut and have been very fortunate to get to meet quite a few jazz heavyweights.


----------



## rjlynam (Apr 15, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> I once met a guy who loaned 10,000 bucks to Rick James. No. He was not famous but two points: 1. I met someone foolish enough to have given Rick James a loan! 2. Meeting someone who gave money to "Superfreak" is to my mind, cooler than meeting James himself!




I've met alot more people like that than the "movers and shakers".


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Apr 15, 2007)

Musicians -

Ronnie James Dio
Dave Mustaine
David Ellefson (had lunch and dinner with him, as well as coffee on another occaison)
Ike Turner
King Diamond (a few times)
Hank Sherman (Mercyful Fate)
Jason Newstead (Metallica)
Jerry Only (Misfits)
Simon Wright (AC/DC, Dio)
Mikkey Dee (King Diamond, Motorhead)
Grip Inc.
Tourniqet
Deliverance
Dallas Toler Wade (Nile)
Peter Steel (Type O Negative)
Eric Clayton (Saviour Machine)
Brian Healy (Dead Artist Syndrome)
Robert Sweet
Scaterd Few
And some others I cant remember right now


I've also met - 

John MacArthur
Steve Brown
Ray Comfort
Mike Warnke
Ann Coulter
James Akin (of Catholic Answers)
and some others that I'm too tired to remember.


----------



## BJClark (Apr 16, 2007)

I went to Jr High with Ken Caminiti, had most of our classes together...
http://espn.go.com/mlb/columns/gwynn_tony/1388401.html

I've met Kitty Wells, Loretta Lynn, David Allen Coe and Minnie Pearl...

Catherine Bach, John Schneider (was a jerk, expecting fans to pay him for his autograph, when he was already being paid just to be there), Tom Wopat, Sonny Shroyer (Enos) they at concert here years ago signing autographs and meeting fans--

Margret Spurrier, she's not famous but her son is (she is a member of our church)...Steve Spurrier (football coach), and her late husband was a prominate PCA Pastor.

Jerry Vines former president of the SBC

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerry_Vines


The Late Homer G. Lindsey Jr. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homer_G._Lindsay%2C_Jr.

Congressman Cliff Stearns 

Johnny Moore, San Jose Earthquakes

http://www.soccerhall.org/famers/johnny_moore.htm

Richard Marks 

http://www.smartmarriages.com/christian.pairs.html


----------



## 3John2 (Apr 19, 2007)

I played guitar for Latin Grammy winner Jennifer Pena during her "Libre" tour in 2003. THe musical director asked me if I would do a bible study with him on weekends during the tour. 
I also used to promote fights on a show called "Xtreme Shootout". It was UFC style fights but in a ring. I did 5 of those. I met & got to know Tito Ortiz who later became light heavyweight champ in the UFC. He came to 2 of my shows. I also met Bas Rutten, Don Frye, Frank & Ken Shamrock, Pedro Rizzo, Marco Ruas, Maurice Smith & many other fighters. 
I also met Motley Crue. 
As for ministers back in my Word of Faith days I got to meet Kenneth Hagin & had him autograph my bible, also Dave Roberson, Mario Murillo & Rick Renner.


----------



## Kaalvenist (Apr 19, 2007)

When I was deployed to Iraq in 2004, back in my chaplain assistant days, our FOB sponsored a USO meet-and-greet at the main camp chapel.... so I was able to get in rather easily, and find that Rob Schneider was there. (That reminds me; I could probably email one of a couple people for a group photo a few of us took with him.) I don't think very highly of the character of his movies, but I think the better of him that he was there in Iraq to support us.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Apr 19, 2007)

BJClark said:


> Margret Spurrier, she's not famous but her son is (she is a member of our church)...Steve Spurrier (football coach), and her late husband was a prominate PCA Pastor.



Good deal! I didn't know the 'ole ball coaches' parents were members of the PCA.


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 19, 2007)

*William Shatner*

"Your face looks tired Mr Shatner!" shouts the pimply-faced teenager, shoving a photo to be autographed at the man.

Turning to his body guard with a sigh Shatner sighs, "My face looks tired?"

Guess who had the the Clarisil on?


----------



## panicbird (Apr 19, 2007)

I have met:
Dimebag Darrell (guitar player for Pantera)
Mark Slaughter (singer for the hair metal band Slaughter)
George W. Bush (when he was governor of Texas)
Robert Rodriguez (movie director)
J.I. Packer (took a class on the Puritans with him while at Regent)
Bruce Waltke (took a class on OT Theology at Regent)
Anthony Thiselton (hermeneutics expert - had him over for dinner and took him to Wal-Mart - Thiselton's reaction upon walking into a Supercenter for the first time: "It's so big!")
Stanley Grenz (had lunch with him)
Millard Erickson
I. Howard Marshall
Ligon Duncan (had a phone conversation with him about infant baptism)

I think that is it.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Apr 20, 2007)

I had to post again because the number of "views" said 666 and I had to shoe off the devil from this thread, thank me later.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 20, 2007)

Nikolai Gedda

Danny Glover (on a flight)


If Ligon Duncan counts - sang Messiah with him - he was the baritone soloist, I, the tenor...he's actually pretty good! 

Trent Lott


----------

